# Gilde sucht...



## Doomhustla (17. November 2006)

Server: Ysera
Wir die Gilde 'Die Wölfe von Ardak' suchen noch aktive und nette Leute. Wir suchen zur Zeit nur in den lvl 50-60 weil wir und ausbauen wollen bezüglich Scholo,Strath, UBRS und noch größere Sachen. Gesucht werden: Krieger, Pala, Priester und Mage. 
Bei Interesse meldet euch bei uns im Forum an. HP und TS vorhanden

Wölfe von Ardak


----------

